# Jack Draw



## BigGQ (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck to those of you who qualify for the Jack draw. I hope you all make it!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone in the Jack Draw. All the best!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2008)

Getting these from another forum. 

Hope they are accurate


va- virginia bbq pirates
ky l-otta bull
ark -habitual smokers 
Dizzy Pig 
Florida- EJs Barbeque
Ga -bobby q
utah- checkered pig
nc- mountain magic
bubba q auto
al- smoking triggers 
ms- butt rub


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2008)

Ulcer Acres and Good Reverend


----------



## wittdog (Sep 4, 2008)

You forgot Diva Q


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2008)

She's not in the draw.  She's an automatic!

Congrats again Diva!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys. The complete list:

http://www.rbjb.com/jack08/jack08.pdf 

(Greg I'll just apologize now for posting this link from the other forum but its the Jack list)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2008)

What happend to Ulcer Acres?  I had heard they got a spot but don't see them on the list.

Congratulations to Big Mike and to everyone else that made it to this years Jack!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Sep 4, 2008)

Ulcer Acres is one of the Wild Card teams


----------



## U2CANQUE (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.rbjb.com/jack08/jack08.pdf

complete list


----------



## U2CANQUE (Sep 4, 2008)

or not, cannot tell what the third page is about


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2008)

There is only one wild card team.

This year its Will Deal Catering & BBQ!

Ok now I see them.  Didn't know there was a third page.  Wow 13 teams got in under the home state rep rule.


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess mine got lost in the mail....maybe I should call. :roll:


----------

